
Best way to drive traffic to my website? - ukideane
Hi guys I just launched Bermies, a line of Men&#x27;s Swimwear designed for men who share a love for water and the outdoors. You can check us out at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bermies.com, on instagram @bermies and on twitter @myBermies. I have just completed a succesful kickstarter and have decided to open my website up to pre-orders. While the Kickstarter platform was a great way to attract customers I am finding it very difficult to do so now that the campaign has finished. What would you say would be the best way to attract traffic besides Facebook, Twitter or Instagram? Should I pay a boosting service? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!!!<p>Uki
======
thebigkick
If you have capital for investment in programmatic display ads you can buy the
audience that way. I work in digital for a radio/publishing company and I can
honestly say the programatic ads work.

